# Volume / displacement for Soilmaster



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Has anybody measured what the displacement of this stuff is? I was getting ready to order some for my tank today and wasn't able to find any info to help me determine how much I would need. If anybody knows the volume that a 50# bag fills, that would be some great information. In lieu of that, should this be similar to Flourite?


----------



## lemcc (Dec 19, 2005)

bag is 22x6x14 
1848 cubic inches check the math just did it in my head


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, if that's the size of the bag then I'd say you've done the math right.

In case this helps anyone: you would need exactly one bag to fill a standard 55G tank to 3".


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...I did it the hard way. I used a measuring cup (1 qt size) to scoop 1gal worth into a bag and put it on the scale. To make sure I didn't screw the pooch too badly, I scooped another 1gal into the bag and weighed again. It looks like 1gal is about 5 to 5.25 lbs. Scale was a digital bathroom scale and measures to the 1/2 lbs. Should get almost 10 gal worth out of one 50lbs bag.

I'd have to redo the experiment to be certain as kids have a way of messing up your count 

Oh yeah... 1848 cubic inches is almost exactly 8 gallons...


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

ADA does it right by listing the volume for the bag. Convert cubic inches to liters and you know how many bags to get.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

bharada said:


> ADA does it right by listing the volume for the bag. Convert cubic inches to liters and you know how many bags to get.


Exactly.

Then there is stuff like eco-complete that comes with water added! Thankfully 1 bag is typically good enough for a 10g (worked that way for me).


----------

